# LeAnn Rimes is in rehab



## beachkini (31 Aug. 2012)

​*
Sängerin LeAnn Rimes, 30, hat sich freiwillig in eine Klinik einweisen lassen. Die 30-Jährige will sich dort wegen Stress und ihrer Angstzustände behandeln lassen.*

Erst am vergangenen Dienstag, 28. August, hatte die Sängerin ihren 30. Geburtstag gefeiert - mit einer dreitägigen Mega-Sause. Zu viel? Denn nun musste sie sich in ärztliche Behandlung begeben.

"LeAnn hat sich freiwillig für eine 30-tägige Therapie in eine Einrichtung begeben, um mit Angstzuständen und Stress fertig zu werden. Auch wenn es Spekulationen hinsichtlich ihrer Behandlung geben wird, ist sie einfach nur dort, um zu lernen und zu erarbeiten, wie man mit Mechanismen umgeht. Auch wenn Privatsphäre nicht erwartet wird, wird sie auf jeden Fall geschätzt", sagte ihr Sprecher Marcel Pariseau gegenüber dem "People Magazine".

Dennoch will LeAnn ihre beruflichen Verpflichtungen nicht vernachlässigen.

"Die Einrichtung hat ihr die Erlaubnis gegeben, ihre Tour-Verpflichtungen am Wochenende einzuhalten, da LeAnn ihre Fans nicht enttäuschen möchte. Sie wird sich nach jedem Wochenende zurückmelden", so Pariseau weiter.

Die Sängerin selbst hat sich ebenfalls zu ihrem akutellen Zustand geäußert:

"All die Dinge in meinem Leben werden da sein, wenn ich rauskomme, aber wisst ihr was? Ich hoffe, dass sie mich nicht mehr so sehr beeinträchtigen werden. Ich werde die Werkzeuge haben, um zu wissen, wie ich mit ihnen umgehen kann."

Hoffentlich findet LeAnn die nötige Distzanz zu ihrem Tourstress und kann sich in Ruhe für ihre Behandlung zurückziehenn. Ihr Ehemann Eddie Ciribian wird ihr dabei sicherlich zur Seite stehen.
(ok-magazin.de)

Letzten Pics:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...s-30th-birthday-nobu-malibu-28-08-12-12x.html


----------

